# Does everyone NOT want to sit next to you?



## PauloTheHouseElf

This is not just paranoia, I swear this is true. Every single day of French class last term, the three other seats on my table would be the only ones vacant. There was no permanent seating so everyone just sat randomly every day. All their seats would be different but NO ONE bothered to sit next to mine. 

I tried sitting twice in different areas, and those got vacant too. :sus


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Seems to happen to me on the school bus. Every other seat can be taken, and that person would rather sit all the way to the back of the bus, on a seat with someone already in it, away from their friends, instead of sitting next to me, near their friends.


----------



## Farideh

I swear, on the first day of class, no one wanted to sit next to me. It happens in a lot of my classes. I usually have a naturally mean look on my face so when I make eye contact with someone, I feel like I am scaring them.


----------



## Tu Cielo

I feel like people do this to me all the time! No one ever wants to sit next to me in class, I'm like the last resort or something. Or someone will sit next to me for a few classes and all the sudden will move to another seat far away from me. I don't smell bad or anything :um


----------



## Cam1

Not since high school. College has been great.


----------



## Celtics777

People don't sit next to me either. But then again, I don't sit next to other people in class.. I want to be left alone in class. Me and small talk don't get along.


----------



## pita

Happens to me still whenever I go to a big meeting at work. I think it's because people would rather sit with their friends and rather sit beside someone with a higher social status. I'm nobody's friend, and my social status is zero.


----------



## cali2013

Maybe they don't think you want anyone sitting next to you? Sometimes shy people can involuntarily come across as unfriendly, so I would try smiling and/or making small talk with your classmates.

You could ask one of them a homework question or something along those lines to start off with.


----------



## Relz

I thought I was the only one! Every morning on the bus, the seat next to me is the last one to fill up before people have to start standing. Seriously. I don't want strange people next to me, but it makes me feel like people can determine that something's wrong with me with one quick glance. I wish I knew what it was that makes people run away, if I knew, maybe I could actually make friends?


----------



## xoblackwidowx7

Relz said:


> I thought I was the only one! Every morning on the bus, the seat next to me is the last one to fill up before people have to start standing. Seriously. I don't want strange people next to me, but it makes me feel like people can determine that something's wrong with me with one quick glance. I wish I knew what it was that makes people run away, if I knew, maybe I could actually make friends?


I agree people glance at me as if I did to something wrong(which I did nothing), and yea I find it hard to rrly befriend people.


----------



## DesertStar91

It happened to me my first semester of college. I don't know why, but really sucked.


----------



## ScienceGuy

I'm pretty sure us people with social anxiety are visually off-putting. It's generally subconscious for both us as well as other people observing who to socialize with, but I would say it's probably true.

In any social setting where nobody knows each other, nobody ever comes to me to talk or anything, but everyone else seems to have no trouble approaching other people.

It might actually be quite helpful to consciously counter this effect.


----------



## shindoable

3 years and i sat beside one girl.. once! also i do my activites in school with different classes. don't you feel sad for me xD? this term when school started i asked a girl if i could sit beside her and she said yes, then when i sat down she moved away somewhere else! i dont think people like me o.o


----------



## yogurtxx

It is probably because you look unfriendly. Don't cross your arms if you are and try not to look pissed off, maybe? hehe. I'm usually late to class so can't comment on this..


----------



## Olesya

i don't have mean look on my face, but rather a serious one. I can't help it, it's natural (you know, i am trying to focus on my studies) and people never sit beside me. and if they do, it's the last spot left but they look so terrified like i am gonna be killing them the whole class. I am not going to be all smiley just so somebody'll sit with me, but it is silly how people assume what I am like as a person just by looking at me.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I haven't had this problem lately, but it happened when I was in school. It doesn't bother me anymore as I'd rather be alone and not in pressure to socialize... It's only troublesome if I need to partner up for something and I have to scramble to find someone.


----------



## Joe

Last year a few of my subjects were like this. I remember in Maths I was 2 rows infront of everyone else once when half the class was in a school trip and in chemistry there are two big benches in the class and I was the only one sitting on the front bench :cry 

I don't speak to most people so I don't expect them to want to sit next to me anyway, just feels really awkward when I'm on the other side of the class alone.


----------



## Mind in Flight

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Seems to happen to me on the school bus. Every other seat can be taken, and that person would rather sit all the way to the back of the bus, on a seat with someone already in it, away from their friends, instead of sitting next to me, near their friends.





Relz said:


> I thought I was the only one! Every morning on the bus, the seat next to me is the last one to fill up before people have to start standing . . .


I've had days where the last empty seat was next to me, but people still chose to stand instead of sit next to me :b Since then, I've started to take notes of what I was wearing and doing (such as smiling, reading, listening to music, etc.). So far I haven't figured out what keeps people away.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Before I quit college, I remember this one guy who sat near me got pissed off and asked me if I ever tried to kill myself, I told him no and he said I should. I put a whole bunch of rusty tacks on his chair the next day and he got cut up badly and he never sat next to me again.


----------



## Mya

Same here, plus they look disappointed when the only available seat is next to me.

There was this one time last year a girl wouldn't let me sit next to her because "she needed a seat to put her backpack on". Like, seriously?


----------



## mysterioussoul

It's happening to me now. In my main classroom there are 2 sections of two rows of desks - one near the door and the other at the other end of the room and I always sit in the corner near the door. Everyone in my class are friends with one another so they sit next to each other and I'm the only one alone. It sucks big time.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

It feels like it, but I figure everyone wants to sit with their friends. Which is fair. It's just horribly embarrassing when the teacher makes us do group work and there is no one nearby.


----------



## AwkwardTurtle16

jJoe said:


> Last year a few of my subjects were like this. I remember in Maths I was 2 rows infront of everyone else once when half the class was in a school trip and in chemistry there are two big benches in the class and I was the only one sitting on the front bench :cry
> 
> I don't speak to most people so I don't expect them to want to sit next to me anyway, just feels really awkward when I'm on the other side of the class alone.


I know exactly how that feels. Even worse though is when people want to sit together and they ask you to move somewhere else. It makes me feel like dirt


----------



## Joe

AwkwardTurtle16 said:


> I know exactly how that feels. Even worse though is when people want to sit together and they ask you to move somewhere else. It makes me feel like dirt


Yeah that really annoys me :S I like sitting alone if we have work to do (In psychology in one of the classrooms we go in I have a full table to myself only another bad sa person near me).


----------



## PauloTheHouseElf

Today in my German class, there were TWO seats vacant next to me! Every time someone new comes in, they would look at the seats next to me but choose to sit next to someone else.  

Today in my Linguistics class, my entire table was empty!


----------



## Freiheit

This happens to me all the time. People sit in random seats during lectures but the seats next to me are always empty no matter where I sit. Sometimes I wish I could just take online classes because the social aspect of school is painful and depressing. But I guess the weak links are prone to be outcasts, no matter what.


----------



## musiclover55

Today some dude stole my seat so I sat where he usually sits, which is next to some other guy (the row has 5 seats total and theres an empty seat between the 2 sets of people). So the 'other guy' sat at that empty seat and that left an empty seat only next to me. I'm thinking "wtf dude. What's wrong with me?" Haha oh well...


----------



## ChiBerry

Lately, it's been quite the opposite for me and it's starting to get really awkward. Maybe I look like a nice person or something because I tend to attract people that love to ramble on and on and on.Then I'm just sitting there like a dope, nodding my head as if I'm paying attention to what they're saying. It's just..so awkward. 
It's not only like this in school, but outside too. If I'm waiting for the bus or train, creepy people love to approach me and talk to me. lol. Gah! I hate it! And it's weird because I always try to stay far away from people.. XD


----------



## PauloTheHouseElf

I was in class today and this girl sat next to me because her friends were on the same table. Throughout the class, bi+tch blatantly stared at me. (I have acne.) RUDE!


----------



## kilgoretrout

No one ever sits next to me (on the bus, in class, in waiting rooms). I tell myself I'm just too intimidatingly pleasing to the eye.





Pfffffffffft.


----------



## forex

shindoable said:


> 3 years and i sat beside one girl.. once! also i do my activites in school with different classes. don't you feel sad for me xD? this term when school started i* asked a girl if i could sit beside her and she said yes, then when i sat down she moved away somewhere else!* i dont think people like me o.o


:blank women logic.


----------



## Steve French

I've noticed a pattern of this as well. In class, on the bus, all that. Got to thinking about it. Looked at myself from a third person perspective. There I was, arms crossed, pissed off/worried expression on my face. Tapping my foot as if there was a real good song on. With the body language I was presenting to everybody it wasn't really a wonder they were avoiding me. I really probably didn't look approachable. Not that I feel or felt that I could control these behaviours they are so ingrained in my psyche.


----------



## Farideh

That always happens to me on the first day of class. I make eye contact with people and they just sit somewhere else and not next to me until the last person comes in and doesn't have anywhere to sit so they have to sit next to me. Then one time, I had a girl sit next to me because she came in late and then the next day, she sat somewhere else. This is why I put a bag next to my chair so that I will think people have a reason to not sit next to me... because my bag is right there. All I know is that it makes me feel very ugly when people don't want to sit near me. It has happened so many times at other places too. I sit next to a girl, she gives me a disgusted look and sits somewhere else. I sit next to a guy, he gives me a weird look and moves one chair away from me and he was offering his friends to sit at the chair next to me and they all made a weird face and refused. It just makes me feel like I'm a monster.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

* usually on the bus people want to sit by themselves as it is far more convenient. This I have noticed. Also people prefer to sit next to friends or tables with more people on them.


----------



## Ozil

Not now but I used to sit alone in school always unless there was no other chairs so people would have to sit next to me but that wasnt my choice. A lot of the time they would just take the chair and put it on there friends table when there isnt even any proper room but wouldn't sit next to me which made me think im a freak or something.

The other day in college I was sat on my own and the guys I hang around with actually asked me to move up and sit with them which actually shocked me a bit lol but made me feel better


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

This would happen to me.

I even remember in middle school when we'd go on a field trip, I'd ask my then BFF if she'd sit next to me on the bus and she'd say yes. Then once we were on the bus, she'd sit with another friend a few rows back while I sat alone. Or she'd sit with me for say 5 minutes, then move seats and chat with her friends. 

I always felt bad. I even remember the couple times I took the bus home, no one would sit with me or let me sit with them when the rest of the seats were full, so I'd end up sitting next to the bus drivers kid in their car seat behind the drivers seat.

Classes usually had assigned seating so people never had a choice. But when there was free choice, no one would ever really sit next to me or near me unless there were no other choices. a few kids would be nice though and seat near me and chat, but rarely.


----------



## hopeless93

For me, most people are just indifferent to my presence. I haven't given them any reason to not like me yet.


----------



## mikeiscacc

Just Go TV believes to just go, not overthink.

Sitting very close to people randomly and awkwardly filmed in Sacramento State University:





Just Go TV - new YouTube channel features awkward pranks and comedy


----------



## nightwalker

the other day, i had a class in a small classroom where the tables are arranged into a square. the professor sat on one side of the square, and students took up the 3 other sides. I was the first one that arrived, and sat in the middle of the side closest to the entrance. As people walked in, I saw some about to sit on my side, but then going to the side across from me. Soon, all the other sides filled up except for 1 seat furthest away that required squishing through the the space between ppl's chairs and the wall, while my side was empty other than my own seat. A girl walked in, walked towards my side, glanced at me, and decided to go to that last seat on that other side. why? WHY?!?!?! am I that unapproachable, weird, ugly, or what?!!? the seats on my side were the most accessible and closest to the exit.. wth?? why do people hate me so much?!?!


----------



## FunkyFedoras

This happens to me all the time. I hate it because then I think maybe I look weird or smell bad or something and I can't tell myself.


----------



## Xorra

I've been experiencing this as well. 

A couple of moments ago I started at a new school. Due to some circumstances, I missed the first week where everyone got to know eachother. I'm having a hard time to fit in now. Whenever I'm sitting down somewhere, it seems like everyone sits as far away from me as possible. The seats around me usually remain empty... It's really frustrating some days. I've been trying to get to know my classmates and let them get to know me. I'm asking questions, showing interest and trying to engage in conversations. Yet everyone seems to have their own groups and no one seems interested in getting to know me. (Or it feels like that atleast) As a result everyone sits with their friends and groups and I end up sitting alone.

I'm hoping it will get better in time when people realize that I'm not that bad.


----------



## fredbloggs02

I don't think they consciously avoid me, but it doesn't matter to me if they do or not. Others are happy in groups to speak of Satre, and though dissatisfied, I am content without their friendship.

Others have sat next to me; the first spoke to me and the second smiled, though neither time I responded. In the first instance, though she was clearly more conscious and aware than others there, and we both laughed at a man who consistently interrupted the lecturer with inanities, I felt ill at ease to speak. I felt I might be friends with her. In the second instance I felt no impulse to smile. I take a Stoic attitude to friends for friend's sake.

"In spring, some go to the park and climb the terrace,
but I alone am drifting, not knowing where I am.
I alone don't care;
I alone am expressionless,
like a newborn baby before it has learned to smile."- Tao te Ching​


----------



## Plen

Sometimes I feel like people with social anxiety give off some special odor or aura that tells everyone else to "stay away". I've been told multiple times that I look intimidating or unapproachable, but I really can't pin down why. I'm certainly not big or tough looking.


----------



## glossy95

Mya said:


> Same here, plus they look disappointed when the only available seat is next to me.
> 
> There was this one time last year a girl wouldn't let me sit next to her because "she needed a seat to put her backpack on". Like, seriously?


This is not weird at all. I did this most of the time in high school cus I will be so anxious if someone who's not my best friend would sit next to me.


----------



## glossy95

There's always people who seems to be scared of me and will avoid to sit near me but not everyone though.. But I think the reason is mostly because I'm so weird and I don't talk much.


----------



## riptide

I know how this feels. Especially in the later months where people form their friendship groups and you're one of those people that sits alone almost all the time. They'd give you weird looks if you sat close to them and they would fill up every other sit before considering sitting next to you.

And I thought I was the only one..


----------



## SapphireBoy

This usually happens a few times a week to me. It's when my usual-hanging-out-with friends are with others. And I'm just standing by a tree. Looking at my watch.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I think this may be a result of where I usually gravitate towards in each class, which is usually the back corner, but yes -- there seems to be a pattern of "repelling" people from sitting near me. In two of my classes currently I have empty seats one over on every side of me. The ones where people are near me, it is only because of limited space. Actually, in one of my animation classes I often (but not always) sit alone on the side (there are two major tables in the center, and then extra seats against the wall, which I sit in). Similarly, I am always left alone for group projects. Even in college, I'm the one kid left at the bottom of the barrel, that another existing group, out of pity or the teacher's demand, must adopt.

I just don't think I am a very approachable person. At this point, I almost don't want to talk to anyone, so I give off this aura of "don't bother me" by avoiding eye contact and maintaining a straight face. I kind of like it when no one is near me. I like sitting on ends or in corners where no one can angle their head slightly and watch me or hear me breathing. It creeps me out and only makes my anxiety a thousand times worse, to the point I have completely lost focus on the material I am supposed to be learning.


----------



## TheCanadian1

I don't get it... what is uninviting about me!


I smile, I sit so I'm not "closed off", I look around.... I say hi to people --- but NO sits by my and no one really talks to me.... Some rare days yes, but not often...

So what is it? Is it because people feel they don't know me? Do they think I'm not interested in talking? 

The people who have sat by me, move next class... All I do is pay attention, take my notes... Sit at the front. It's frustrating...


----------



## Irvy

They would not want to be near you if you're not their friends, can't really do anything about it


----------



## fauzdar65

this one guy always does...but i dont like him..at all...anyone else but him...
But strange thing is ,when he's not around ,then no else cares about me and then i wish that he was there...


----------



## enigm

I'd sit with ya'll


----------



## Imbored21

This happens to me a lot. I guess I give off "f-off vibes."


----------



## T Studdly

No one likes sitting near me, no one ever did, so i'm use to it.

Actually I'd prefer it if people stay the heck away from me.


----------



## SpidersInMyHair

This happens to me too, and it seems to definitely be a body language/general aura thing that other people are picking up. 
Firstly, I'd like to say that there a rare days where I actually feel very confident (10% of the time) as opposed to a very anxious self.
In my experience, on the days that I am feeling confident - people will sit next to me quite quickly it seems. On these days, sometimes I am even the first person someone will sit next to 
However, on days where my SA is really bad, I find that I am literally the last person to get sat next to. I think it's because I do things like weird body language and such that I can't help when I'm anxious. My brother told me the other day when I was being anxious in public that my face was completely stern and it looked like I was frozen up/100% expressionless. I didn't even realize this was happening - this is probably what drives people away.


----------



## qwiet

the only time someone sits near me is if they have to because of limited space. or it's one of those energy vampire narcissists who love to talk about themselves and use me as their victim

to be fair most of the time i don't want to engage with anyone so avoiding eye contact does the trick. so does looking busy playing with your phone


----------



## Norma

No one ever wanted to sit with me, but they were forced to because there were seating plans. I never wanted to sit next to other people anyway because they made me nervous, and the teachers always made me work with them and they were really unpleasant...


----------



## VisualAttraction

In my psychology class (800 people) I almost always sat alone. Even in my chemistry class of 30 people I usually sat alone, including on the first day where everyone is a stranger. I don't really want to sit beside someone who I don't know, but I'm not gonna lie, it kinda hurts. I must have a serious case of resting ***** face.


----------



## Someyout

Farideh said:


> That always happens to me on the first day of class. I make eye contact with people and they just sit somewhere else and not next to me until the last person comes in and doesn't have anywhere to sit so they have to sit next to me. Then one time, I had a girl sit next to me because she came in late and then the next day, she sat somewhere else. This is why I put a bag next to my chair so that I will think people have a reason to not sit next to me... because my bag is right there. All I know is that it makes me feel very ugly when people don't want to sit near me. It has happened so many times at other places too. I sit next to a girl, she gives me a disgusted look and sits somewhere else. I sit next to a guy, he gives me a weird look and moves one chair away from me and he was offering his friends to sit at the chair next to me and they all made a weird face and refused. It just makes me feel like I'm a monster.


That's ****ing DISGUSTING! The kind of thing that makes you say '**** being human'.


----------



## Someyout

nightwalker said:


> the other day, i had a class in a small classroom where the tables are arranged into a square. the professor sat on one side of the square, and students took up the 3 other sides. I was the first one that arrived, and sat in the middle of the side closest to the entrance. As people walked in, I saw some about to sit on my side, but then going to the side across from me. Soon, all the other sides filled up except for 1 seat furthest away that required squishing through the the space between ppl's chairs and the wall, while my side was empty other than my own seat. A girl walked in, walked towards my side, glanced at me, and decided to go to that last seat on that other side. why? WHY?!?!?! am I that unapproachable, weird, ugly, or what?!!? the seats on my side were the most accessible and closest to the exit.. wth?? why do people hate me so much?!?!


This would not happen to me before, but then just suddenly started happening one day. It went straight to full throttle, not even progressively getting worse. I go through everything you've written WORD FOR ****ING WORD. It's ABSOLUTELY CRIPPLING. I wouldn't have managed to even keep sane without reading this forum regularly. The frustation is from not knowing what suddenly just caused it one day. All I can reassure you it that it is overrated having people wanting to sit near you, and you have more space for yourself. And if you sat near somebody they most likely wouldn't get up and move, like what happens to other people. So I suppose it is worth being grateful of that.


----------



## Andras96

Yep. Everyone goes out of their way just to avoid me. And it's not paranoia. These same people will start making conversations with complete strangers that sit near them. Whatever. If I naturally repulse people then there's nothing that I can do about it but accept it.


----------



## Kevkev

Don't worry guys. If we ever meet I'll be the one sitting right next to you and we'll have a great time together


----------



## identificationunknown

LOL that's why sometimes it is best to turn up late and then u can sit with someone.. i mean even if u don't talk lol..

because i hate it when that happens.. you turn up early to a class, so you go towards the middle section of the row.. and then seats next to you are all empty haha.. like i mean 3-4 seats both sides of you.. haha


----------



## Bbpuff

No one wants to sit next to me either. I've found myself in classes where I had both desks next to me empty. :c This is why I try to find a seat towards the side so it would at least only be one desk vacant near me. I feel like I have some unfriendly vibe going on, I really don't know. Maybe I just look scary. I'm really scared about starting college... My first class is for Elementary Education, and I have a feeling I'll look completely different from everyone else there. :/


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

People sit next to me as a last resort. I'm used to it.


----------



## M0rbid

Yup, I give off weirdo vibe.


----------



## AbandondedWolf

yep, all the time -_-


----------



## samiisprink

Yes since elementary school. I guess i also give off the awkward weirdo vibe. But its ok cause usually i dont want to sit next to them anyway


----------



## Perspicacious

People do sit next to me often, only because they are trying to be nice and not leave me sitting all alone. I hate it, tbh. I hate how people treat me like I'm incapacitated, as if I was crying for help, desperate for company and friends. In fact, many people try to be friends with me but I refuse to be friends because it would be a friendship based on sympathy. How any more pathetic could that be? I honestly have no problems with being alone, because I choose to be this way. I would, however, like to make friends with somebody but there's this cultural issue here, as it seems tough to blend in with the natives and their interests. 

Sure, I might be luckier than most of you, or so it would seem, but it all depends on how we adjust to the situation, handle it and hopefully take the upper hand, if possible.


----------



## WanderingSoul

Maybe people create this idea amongst them that you are scary or evil...or you have BO..?


----------



## Akhilleus

a lot of people. so i just spare them the trouble and i sit as far away as possible from them.


----------



## digmeup

Yeah this happens to me, but sometimes I avoid sitting next to other people as well. Sometimes people just have that look on their face that says "nobody sit next to me." Maybe that's the look we have on our face?


----------



## j4y22

This happens to me a lot too. I can be the first person in a classroom or lecture theatre, and still be sitting on my own when the rest of my course mates show up. It really sucks when you can literally see people coming into the room and going out of there way to avoid you. There have even been times where I've sat in a whole row by myself before, because people just don't want to sit next to me. I even find that on the odd days where I make an effort to sit next to people, they completely blank me like i'm not even there.


----------



## pwrctrl

one time in school assembly I was sitting down and my row of chairs was empty, people were still coming but they chose to go sit in the row behind me so througout the entire assembly I was sitting alone in that row, it was so embarrassing


----------



## desartamiu

French class is the worst. I am sitting on the end of a table with my 'friends' in the class who are all girls, but in the group tasks etc they don't want to know me. I may as well not exist. I just keep reminding myself that it will all be over in a year and I will have to see none of these people again.


----------



## Fangirl96

Happened to me all the time during my last years of high school. The seats next to me were always the last ones to be empty. Even on first days where no one knew eachother, people would stay away from my table. Don't get me wrong, i enjoy sitting by myself. I WANT to sit by myself. But i still felt a bit offended every time. I guess i must look like an arrogant b**** or something.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

I give off an uncomfortable, tense vibe so I don't blame anyone for not wanting to sit next to me. I wouldn't want to either.


----------



## AffinityWing

Yeah, I think when we're generally allowed to sit wherever in class, especially if the tables are arranged in groups, I can either end up alone or with a bunch of people that don't like me and/or are rude. That's why I'm thankful we have arranged seating in most classes, although I don't always mind secludedly sitting somewhere by myself, especially if it's a class with mostly annoying or loud classmates.


----------



## RandomGentleman

I do my best not to sit next to everyone else. 

I have a very complex system put into place that helps ensure I pick the optimal seat in whatever class I may be taking.

You can't just pick a random seat and hope for the best. That is foolhardy. Don't pick a seat too early. Scan the class. Look for the popular students and where they sit. Odds are they're going to attract a large group of friends, who will in turn attract their own friends. This will fill out a large part of the classroom. It is a death zone. You don't sit there. If there is another unpopular student somewhere in the class sitting next to them may be best. Two unpopular people sitting next to one another is sure to drive most people away. Though you yourself may not be able to handle the "unpopular student" which may make that seat even worse then sitting next to the popular students.

If you wish to take your education seriously then sitting at the front of the class may be best. Odds are most people don't want to sit there, so if you're lucky and it's a small class you may be completely alone. That's the best possible outcome. If you're not academically inclined however then the middle row is the best. Teachers expect the back row to be slackers. The front row can't get away with anything. The middle row on the other hand has a natrual cover thanks to the front row students. Ensure you sit next to a large student that'll block you from the eyes of the teacher. This also helps people with SA, even if you plan on taking your academics seriously. Teachers are less likely to pick people they can't see. That's always nice for someone with SA.

On the other hand if you want to be an anime protagonist sit in the back left corner near the window. Always the back left corner. Some moe slice of life hijinks are bound to happen if you sit in the back left corner seat.

You know, sometimes I wonder if my social skills would improve if I spent my free time actually socializing, instead of concocting insane plots to get out of socializing as much as possible. 

Meh.


----------



## iCod

yes, and it's the same for me. I don't want to sit next to anyone, so when I'm on the bus I'd put my bag next to me as a sign that I don't want some random person sitting next to me.

During class, I do try has hard as possible to not be next to people by sitting in the back corners but it usually doesn't work. I just want to avoid people.


----------



## saperson

Yeah nobody wants to sit next to me because I'm a major screw up and they can detect this somehow.


----------



## Harleykitten

Same thing happens to me, although I don't stink and I also smile a lot.


----------



## My Hearse

iCod said:


> yes, and it's the same for me. I don't want to sit next to anyone, so when I'm on the bus I'd put my bag next to me as a sign that I don't want some random person sitting next to me.
> 
> During class, I do try has hard as possible to not be next to people by sitting in the back corners but it usually doesn't work. I just want to avoid people.


Story of my life.


----------



## Itta

Yes,in high school nobody wanted to sit next to me,if someone used to sit next to me my classmates were making some bad comments to that person who sat next to me: "wow I'm so sorry that you have to sit next to her" So there was one another reason why nobody wanted to sit next to me because classmates who disliked me because I had bad social skills made people feel bad who talked to me,or sat next to me. But thanks God I've finished school


----------



## Memory

In class nobody knows each other (yet) so people just randomly take a seat. But at some author speaker thing that all college freshmen had to go to, I was one of the first people so I just sat in a random end seat texting while people started coming in. There were empty seats next to me and some popular looking girls stopped next to my row and one said, "Want to sit there?" and one looked at me and said "Ew no. Not next to that b****."
???


----------



## SamiAlkazaz

I had the same problem, and I realized that the reason that no one wants to sit next to us is simply because they think that we don't want them to sit next to us! 
And another reason could be that they are too shy to sit next to use ... I know that sounds crazy but it's true, even though they seem pretty social and outgoing but when they are with us they just don't know what's to talk about or how to ask us a question and so on ... They are just uncomfortable around us maybe it's because we are awkward most of the time so we make them fell awkward as well.
But I'm pretty sure that they don't avoid us because they think that we are weird or stupid.
What I did was that I sat next to them and things went very well and I even got lucky and joined a small talk with them ... And I swear next class -the next day- they invited me to set next to them !


----------



## oxyparadox

It makes me feel repulsive. It's like everyone can smell the repulsion off of me...sense the foreboding negativity emanating from me perhaps.


----------



## Howsoonisnowx

I had this problem in middle school and it messed me up for many years after. Actually hearing somebody pity the person currently sat next to you is absolutely awful. Thank god nobody cares in college.

Now I find that it's usually just all in your head.


----------



## Potterhead Syndrome

Yeah no-one ever asks me to sit next to them, so I sit by myself but then my teacher just tells me to move to a spare seat and it's humiliating. 🙁
Today I asked someone if they could sit next to me and they said yes but then they never did.


----------



## Musa

Olesya said:


> i don't have mean look on my face, but rather a serious one. I can't help it, it's natural (you know, i am trying to focus on my studies) and people never sit beside me. and if they do, it's the last spot left but they look so terrified like i am gonna be killing them the whole class. I am not going to be all smiley just so somebody'll sit with me, but it is silly how people assume what I am like as a person just by looking at me.


 Same here . Idk why but like when i try to act like im in a good mood, i always look so serious because thats my normal face (.


----------

